# [TUTO] Changer son Superdrive pour un SSD



## aksity (2 Décembre 2010)

PS : j'ai fait ce tuto à la va vite, et j'ai tenu l'appareil photo à une main, donc pardonnez mes mauvais cadrages 

J'ai reçu mon adaptateur super drive -> HDD 2,5" (donc idéal pour mettre un SSD ou un autre HDD de stockage).
De nos jours, le lecteur DVD est devenu superflu, pourquoi pas y placer un SSD pour donner un bon coup de fouet à votre Mac ? l'option chez Apple coute 600&#8364;, pour moins de 200&#8364; (boitier 40&#8364;, SSD environ 150&#8364 voici comment faire dans ce tuto.

Tout d'abord, je rassure les plus frileux, retirer la vitre est extrêmement simple, j'avais peur moi-même, et une fois le coup de main pris, plus de peur, je l'ai fait 3 fois en une journée. De plus, ce n'est pas du verre, mais une matière plus proche du plastique qu'autre chose, donc pas de crainte, soyez soigneux.


il vous faut un adaptateur Super drive -> SSD comme celui-ci :
Vous pouvez l'acheter comme moi (reçu en 5 jours) ici :
http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=400167090753&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT








On commence par retirer la vitre avec une ventouse, n'ayez pas peur, elle ne casse pas comme ca   :






Retirer la vitre en la tirant vers vous, puis en la retirant de ses ergos en bas :







On se retrouve avec la dalle à nu :







Puis devissez les vis qui maintiennent la dalle (il y en a 8) :







Une fois la dalle débarrassée de ses vis, la tirer légèrement vers vous :







Attention au petit connecteur en haut à gauche, pour le débrancher, tirer vers le haut :







Il y a encore 3 fils à retirer : un gros connecteur Noir à gauche au milieu (tirer vers le bas), une nappe plate au centre derrière la dalle (tirer vers le haut en appuyant sur les ergos), et un petit connecteur au centre légèrement à droite (tirer vers le haut). Ce n'est pas compliqué...

Ensuite vous voici devant le c&#339;ur de votre iMac, et c'est vraiment beau à regarder (ne prêtez pas attention au SSD installé, imaginez que c'est un HDD classique) :







On attaque le démontage du SuperDrive, rien de plus simple, quelques vis à retirer, et retirez la sonde thermique :













Retirez le superdrive (après l'avoir débranché  ) :







Insérez votre SSD dans l'adaptateur :







Retirez désormais le Superdrive de son "caddy", 4 vis le retienne :













Et glissez dans le caddy votre joli SSD dans le caddy du superdrive :







Placez maintenant le SSD à la place du superdrive, branchez le, et vissez :







Replacez sur le SSD la sonde thermique et son sticker (presque inutile puisque un SSD chauffe à peine, mais au moins c'est propre et ne traine pas ) :







Et voila le travail, un beau couple 1TO + SSD 128GO :










Remontez votre dalle en respectant bien les indications ci dessus mais en sens inverse, n'oubliez pas de rebranchez TOUS LES CÂBLES DE LA DALLE, il y en a 4, je le rappelle !
Surtout passez un coup de chiffon électrostatique derrière la vitre, elle aura certainement pris la poussière le temps de cette manipulation.

Profitez en pour passer un coup de bombe d'air sec si votre iMac est poussiéreux.

Redémarrez votre iMac et assurez vous de bien apercevoir les 2 HDD. Puis faites une migration de macOS vers le SSD avec un logiciel du genre de CarbonCopy :


----------



## mtcubix (2 Décembre 2010)

aksity  a dit:
			
		

> PS : j'ai fait ce tuto à la va vite, et j'ai tenu l'appareil photo à une main, donc pardonnez mes mauvais cadrages



T'en fais pas c'est clair et on voit bien les étapes, du coup ça fait moins peur d'ouvrir cette bête .

Bon, là y'a plus qu'à demander au bons modos d'accrocher ça en stikies, car sinon, ça va retomber trop bas au fond des oubliettes et le jour où on a besoin ce sera galère de trouver 
Merci pour le partage  *aksity*


----------



## franck751 (2 Décembre 2010)

Merci pour ce tuto magnifiquement  fait !

Juste une question : au départ tu avais installé ton SSD à  la place du disque dur. C'est ce que l'on voit sur la 8e photo du tuto.

Peux-tu nous expliquer comment le SSD était alors fixé. As-tu du acheter un adaptateur, ou bien l'adaptateur était-il livré avec le SSD, ou  bien as-tu simplement posé le SSD sur l'espace laissé vacant par la dépose du disque dur  ?


----------



## aksity (2 Décembre 2010)

franck751 a dit:


> Merci pour ce tuto magnifiquement  fait !
> 
> Juste une question : au départ tu avais installé ton SSD à  la place du disque dur. C'est ce que l'on voit sur la 8e photo du tuto.
> 
> Peux-tu nous expliquer comment le SSD était alors fixé. As-tu du acheter un adaptateur, ou bien l'adaptateur était-il livré avec le SSD, ou  bien as-tu simplement posé le SSD sur l'espace laissé vacant par la dépose du disque dur  ?



Et oui, hier j'ai été acheter le SSD, sans penser que l'adaptateur arriverait aussi vite des USA, je l'ai monté à la place du disque dur 1TO d'origine. Lorsque j'ai eu la suprise de voir l'adaptateur aujourd'hui dans ma boite aux lettres, J'en ai donc profité pour prendre en photos le démontage.


Pour le fixer, j'ai utilisé un adaptateur comme celui ci :

http://www.grosbill.com/4-scythe_tw...pouces-113364-informatique-accessoire_boitier







---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h17 ----------




mtcubix a dit:


> T'en fais pas c'est clair et on voit bien les étapes, du coup ça fait moins peur d'ouvrir cette bête .
> 
> Bon, là y'a plus qu'à demander au bons modos d'accrocher ça en stikies, car sinon, ça va retomber trop bas au fond des oubliettes et le jour où on a besoin ce sera galère de trouver
> Merci pour le partage  *aksity*



merci 

Et de rien  ce fut un plaisir d'ouvrir ce Mac, c'est finalement moins inaccessible que l'on pourrait le croire, tellement les utilisateurs ont peur de l'ouvrir, et se limitent à un upgrade de RAM :/

J'ai également démonté la carte mère hier, dans l'espoir de trouver un port SATA vacant (j'ai vu sur le net que la carte mère en possède 3, cela doit dépendre des modèles), mais n'ai rien trouvé :/
Par contre, je déconseille fortement le démontage de celle-ci, assez compliqué, beaucoup de connecteurs fragiles à retirer, et tout est ultra serré dedans c'est la galère à remonter !


----------



## franck751 (3 Décembre 2010)

aksity a dit:


> Pour le fixer, j'ai utilisé un adaptateur comme celui ci :
> 
> http://www.grosbill.com/4-scythe_tw...pouces-113364-informatique-accessoire_boitier
> 
> ...




Merci pour la référence de l'adaptateur. J'ai donc désormais tous les éléments en main pour franchir le pas. Merci encore Aksity !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2010)

Interessant je m'apprête  à faire la meme chose mais avec un Macbook Pro Unibody Late 2008

J'ai toute les pièces sauf le caddy que j'ai commandé sur ebay de Chine , je sais même pas combien de temps ça va prendre pour me le faire livré c'est sur je gagne 30 euros de moins que le Caddy de Newmodeus si j'avais su j'aurais peut être payé plus chère mais je l'aurais eu plus vite ça m'ennuis d'attendre


----------



## debutantosx (4 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour,

Bravo pour ton tuto 

Je voulais te poser 3 questions :

1) C'est un imac 27" ? dans le cas contraire c'est exactement pareil avec le 27" ?

2) Entre le caddy que tu as acheté sur ebay et celui qui est vendu sur newmodeus c'est pareil ? ou il y en a un mieux que l'autre ?

3) Je suis novice en bricolage imac, tu pense que je peux quand même me lancer ?

Merci d'avance ;-)


----------



## debutantosx (5 Décembre 2010)

ah lala je rêvé trop d'un ssd, je suis à 2 doigts de faire cramer ma CB


----------



## winnie68 (5 Décembre 2010)

bonjour, merci de ce tuto très sympa, cependant moi j'ai un imac 20" core 2 duo 2,4 Ghz (numéro de série : MA877F/A) et sur le lien ebay que tu nous a fournis, je ne sais pas trop quel caddy choisir, peux tu me donner quelques conseils ? merci à toi


----------



## aksity (6 Décembre 2010)

debutantosx a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Bravo pour ton tuto
> 
> ...



Bonjour, alors :

- Oui c'est bien un 27" (sur le 21", le module Bluetooth est situé SUR le superdrive, il suffit de le retirer")

- Je pense que ce sont deux modèles identiques, car techniquements simplissimes, autant prendre le moins cher 

- J'ai pas mal d'expérience dans le bidouillage de PC (pas de Mac), mais pour cette première dans le monde Mac, j'ai trouvé ca très simple, à condition de prendre son temps et d'être soigneux. La principale raison qui fait hésiter tout le monde, c'est retirer la vitre, et vraiment, je peux te le dire car j'avais assez peur moi même, c'est du gâteau !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h14 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h11 ----------




winnie68 a dit:


> bonjour, merci de ce tuto très sympa, cependant moi j'ai un imac 20" core 2 duo 2,4 Ghz (numéro de série : MA877F/A) et sur le lien ebay que tu nous a fournis, je ne sais pas trop quel caddy choisir, peux tu me donner quelques conseils ? merci à toi



Normalement cet adaptateur fonctionne pour tout iMac équipé d'un superdrive, puisque ce sont en fait de simples graveur DVD slim qui équipent aussi les PC portable.
Peut être devrais tu ouvrir ton Mac afin de vérifier qu'il est bien SATA. De plus, ca te fera une première expérience dans le démontage de ton Mac adoré :rateau:


----------



## debutantosx (7 Décembre 2010)

Merci beaucoup pour tes réponses *aksity *

Je vais me lancer 

En revanche adieu la garantie ? ou il suffit de remettre le Superdrive avant d'utiliser la garantie ?


----------



## aksity (8 Décembre 2010)

debutantosx a dit:


> Merci beaucoup pour tes réponses *aksity *
> 
> Je vais me lancer
> 
> En revanche adieu la garantie ? ou il suffit de remettre le Superdrive avant d'utiliser la garantie ?



Tout a fait, il suffit de replacer proprement le SuperDrive et ni vu ni connu.
Le seul scellé que j'ai appercu en démontant est situé sur une des vis qui maintient le radiateur du processeur.

Je suis persuadé qu'il est possible de changer son proco....j'ai bien envie de changer mon C2D 3,06 Ghz par un E8600, le gain serait appréciable, faute de I5 ou I7


----------



## guillaume71 (12 Décembre 2010)

Et ben il faut oser !
Tu n'as pas eu de soucis de poussière? Car un chiffon électrostatique ça semble un peu léger sachant que les imacs sont construit ou réparer en pièces stériles.
J'ai plusieurs questions à te poser.

A part le boot plus rapide, as tu vu d'autres changements?


Tu parlais de changer de proco, la carte mère supporte du i5 ou i7?

On m'a également dit que les processeurs intel utilisés par mac étaient spécialement fabriqués pour mac, qu'ils devaient répondre à un certain cahier des charges et que en gros, un proco dans un mac et le même proco acheté sur internet n'est pas le même.
Est-ce vrai?


----------



## christophe2312 (12 Décembre 2010)

"Et ben il faut oser !
Tu n'as pas eu de soucis de poussière? Car un chiffon électrostatique ça semble un peu léger sachant que les imacs sont construit ou réparer en pièces stériles."

*
Réparer en piece sterile!!!!!!!  dans le merveilleux monde apple !!!!!!

carte video hs sur mon imac , et changement avec passage sur la vitre d une espece de "roulette collante"
ce démontage antérieur permit dans la semaine suivante de changer mon dd , essuyage de la vitre avec un chiffon simplement antistatique*


----------



## aksity (13 Décembre 2010)

guillaume71 a dit:


> Et ben il faut oser !
> Tu n'as pas eu de soucis de poussière? Car un chiffon électrostatique ça semble un peu léger sachant que les imacs sont construit ou réparer en pièces stériles.
> J'ai plusieurs questions à te poser.
> 
> ...



Tout est plus rapide, moi qui fait de la retouche photo avec PS et travaille sur des clichés de plus de 40mo, c'est le jour et la nuit.

Ce qu'on t'a dit sur les proco Mac,ce sont vraiment de belles foutaises.


----------



## guillaume71 (13 Décembre 2010)

D'accord, tu sais quel type de carte mère est sur le imac27''
Mon proco est un 3.06ghz donc les proco des premiers 27"
Est ce que je peux mettre un i5 ou i7?


----------



## aksity (22 Décembre 2010)

guillaume71 a dit:


> D'accord, tu sais quel type de carte mère est sur le imac27''
> Mon proco est un 3.06ghz donc les proco des premiers 27"
> Est ce que je peux mettre un i5 ou i7?



Non tu ne pourras mettre que des Core 2 Duo, type E8600, le plus rapide dans ce socket là.


----------



## fabzzz (27 Décembre 2010)

Salut Aksity,

Merci pour ce tuto c'est bien expliqué...Je pense sauter le pas aussi pour un ssd, j'aimerais avoir ton retour dexpérience là dessus surtout par rapport a l'optibay que tu as commandé sur ebay...Parait-il solide et fiable? Pas de problème en vue ???


----------



## chafpa (27 Janvier 2011)

Super tuto. Bravo mais cela donne envie :rose:

C'est mon banquier qui me ferait la tête


----------



## laf (30 Janvier 2011)

Encore une question STP : est-ce que le fait de placer le SSD à l'emplacement du superdrive ne le bride pas plus que s'il était à la place du HD normal? En d'autres termes, vu la connexion à 1,5 Ghz du superdrive, est-ce qu'on ne perd par une partie des perfos du SSD?

Merci.


----------



## laf (31 Janvier 2011)

Bon, je me réponds à moi-même : 1,5 Gb/s = 187Mo/s ; 3 Gb/s = 375 Mo/s donc, la réponse est claire. Si on met un SSD en lieu et place du SSd, inutile d'investir dans une formule 1.


----------



## chris37 (1 Février 2011)

C'est interessant du coup ?car je souhaite le faire mais si sa n'ameliore pas la vitesse c'est inutile merci de ta reponse


----------



## laf (2 Février 2011)

Dire que ça n'améliore pas la vitesse est peut-être excessif. Ce sera toujours plus rapide qu'un HD standard mais autant que cela pourrait l'être. Perso, je jour où je me déciderai je mettrai le SSD à la place de mon HD actuel et un HD à la place du superdrive.


----------



## laf (7 Février 2011)

Comme l'auteur de ce super tuto a commencé par installer son SSD à la place du HD d'origine avant de l'installer à la place du superdrive, il doit pouvoir nous dire ce qu'il en est de la différence de perfos...

J'attends sa réponse.


----------



## Shylvune (7 Février 2011)

Ca m'intéresse bien, mais je suis trop maladroit (et j'ai trop peur d'abimer mon précieux) pour le faire moi même. Ça existe des revendeurs Apple qui proposent ce genre de service?


----------



## CaBrAcHo (8 Février 2011)

Salut,
bien sympa ton tuto, je voudrai faire la même évolution sur mon 21,5, pourrais-tu me dire si il y a une réel importance sur la largeur des Caddy, j'ai vu qu'il y a 2 formats en vente, 9,5 et 12,7, en sachant que j'ai le même superdrive que toi!? Merci

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h31 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h18 ----------




laf a dit:


> Encore une question STP : est-ce que le fait de placer le SSD à l'emplacement du superdrive ne le bride pas plus que s'il était à la place du HD normal? En d'autres termes, vu la connexion à 1,5 Ghz du superdrive, est-ce qu'on ne perd par une partie des perfos du SSD?
> 
> Merci.



Comme tu dis c'est la vitesse du superdrive(1,5), donc si tu passes au SSD en SATA II, sa passera de 1,5 à 3 en vitesse de liaison négociée


----------



## laf (8 Février 2011)

Ah, super! Merci bien c'est ce qu'il me manquait comme info. Je viens de démonter mon iMac, j'ai la fameuse sonde thermique sur mon HD et je ne souhaite pas la mettre en court circuit donc le SSD ira à la place du superdrive, surtout si cela n'affecte pas ses perf.


----------



## CaBrAcHo (8 Février 2011)

Oui en effet remets bien la sonde, sinon tu auras normalement un ventillo qui tournera au taqué


----------



## smdotu (14 Février 2011)

Salut a tous,

J'ai suivi ce super toto pour installer mon ssd à la place du superdrive sur un 27' mais après avoir tout remonter... horreur, malheur, la bestiole ne redémarre pas...!!!
J'ai donc redémonté et je me suis aperçu que la petite nappe (4 fils plats en haut à gauche en regardant l'écran de face) était mal mise et/ou abimée : quelqu'un sait-il à quoi elle sert et, éventuellement ou se procurer une nappe complète de remplacement (j'ai acheté ce 27' lors de sa sortie en oct 2009, il n'est donc plus garanti...).

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.
Tchao...


----------



## CaBrAcHo (14 Février 2011)

C'est l'éclairage de la dalle! INDISPENSABLE.


----------



## chafpa (14 Février 2011)

smdotu a dit:


> J'ai suivi ce super toto pour installer mon ssd à la place du superdrive sur un 27' mais après avoir tout remonter... horreur, malheur, la bestiole ne redémarre pas...!!!


Cela me refroidi :rose:


----------



## smdotu (15 Février 2011)

Bon, en fait, après pas mal de recherches, j'ai trouvé la solution sur le support apple.com :
En cas de refus de démarrage, ils conseillent tout d'abord de réinitialiser le contrôleur de gestion du système (ça n'a pas fonctionné dans mon cas...) et ensuite de retirer les barrettes de RAM et de les réinstaller... Et là, oh miracle, il a redémarré et refonctionne nickel, enfin nickel : j'ai du bidouiller un peu la fameuse nappe d'éclairage de l'écran, mais pour le moment, ça roule...

Par contre, je n'arrive pas à transférer les données, applis et système sur le SSD.
J'ai utilisé Carbon Copy Cloner pour le système et les applis et l'assistant de migration pour mon compte utilisateur, mais il refuse de booter sur le SSD (et ce même si je le vois bien dans les disques de démarrage proposés en appuyant sur alt au démarrage...).

En plus, j'ai essayé de réinstaller l'OS à partir du DVD d'origine via un lecteur externe, mais il refuse en m'indiquant "Mac OS 10.6 ne peut être installé sur cet ordinateur"

Quelqu'un aurait-il une idée ?


----------



## Ekow (15 Février 2011)

smdotu a dit:


> Par contre, je n'arrive pas à transférer les données, applis et système sur le SSD.
> J'ai utilisé Carbon Copy Cloner pour le système et les applis et l'assistant de migration pour mon compte utilisateur, mais il refuse de booter sur le SSD (et ce même si je le vois bien dans les disques de démarrage proposés en appuyant sur alt au démarrage...).
> 
> En plus, j'ai essayé de réinstaller l'OS à partir du DVD d'origine via un lecteur externe, mais il refuse en m'indiquant "Mac OS 10.6 ne peut être installé sur cet ordinateur"
> ...



J'y connais rien en SSD, mais je suppose que ça doit se formater comme un disque dur classique, donc peut être qu'il est en NTFS du coup tu ne peux pas écrire...
L'as tu formaté en HFS+ ?


----------



## smdotu (15 Février 2011)

Le problème ne vient pas du SSD : j'y accède sans problème autant en lecture qu'en écriture.

A priori, d'après mes recherches, le soucis viendrait du fait que j'ai utilisé un DVD d'installation qui n'est pas celui d'origine (comme la boite de l'imac 27' est super grosse, je l'ai stockée dans le grenier chez mes parents avec la doc complète...!!!).
J'ai essayé avec 2 DVD de OS X (un en 10.6 et l'autre en 10.6.) mais sans succès.

Quelqu'un peut-il me confirmer cette restriction concernant les DVD d'installation qui ne peuvent être utilisés *QUE* sur la machine avec laquelle ils sont livrés ?


----------



## vaiko666 (16 Février 2011)

Une version livrée ne s'installera en principe que sur la machine (type de machine) avec laquelle elle était fournie... Snow livré avec l'Imac ne devrait permettre l'installation QUE sur des Imacs. 

En revanche, une version de Snow telles qu'elles sont vendues dans le commerce - sans machine - est supposée s'installer sur n'importe quel Mac.

Exemple, sur un 20 pouces, j'ai tenté l'install de Snow fournie avec mon 27 : Upgrade impossible via ces CD's. 

Avec une version de Snow du commerce, l'install s'est déroulée sans soucis.


----------



## smdotu (16 Février 2011)

Je récupère les DVD livrés d'origine ce vendredi, j'en saurai plus à ce moment là mais effectivement, cette théorie tend à se confirmer...


----------



## chafpa (16 Février 2011)

vaiko666 a dit:


> Une version livrée ne s'installera en principe que sur la machine (type de machine) avec laquelle elle était fournie... Snow livré avec l'Imac ne devrait permettre l'installation QUE sur des Imacs.


C'est scandaleux ... même Crosoft n'agit pas ainsi  ....


----------



## laf (17 Février 2011)

C'est vrai, ils font encore plus fort : ils te vendent des machines sans le moindre CD ou DVD de ré-install.


----------



## Hesp (1 Mars 2011)

Je fais un petit up du sujet, car j'ai commandé l'optibay depuis le site recommandé. 

Maintenant niveau stratégie : 

Mettre le ssd à la place  du Hd actuel ou suivre ton idée, à la place du superdrive (est-ce du SATA 2 ???  dans ce cas aucune différence d'emplacement, par contre si l'emplacement superdrive est du 1.5GB/S = Sata 1 = Bridage d'un ssd pouvant lire écrire autours des 250 mo/s) ???

Et un petit retours serait super super cool !


----------



## smdotu (1 Mars 2011)

Bon, petit retour d'expérience après 2 semaines d'utilisation :

Tout d'abord, concernant la réinstallation d'OS X, je confirme que les DVD d'origine ne peuvent être utilises que par type de machines (iMac, MacBook, MacBook Pro...), chacun a surent ses particularités... Une fois que j'ai récupèré les miens, tout s'est déroulé sans encombre.
Le transfert des données s'est lui aussi super bien passé avec l'assistant migration.

Et depuis, c'est que du bonheur, allumage en 19/20 secondes, extinction en 10 secondes et lancement quasi-instatané des polis, même les plus lourdes...

Jamais aucune des motifs que j'ai faites sur mes différents PC n'a été aussi efficace.
Franchement, c'est que du bonheur, je viens de changer d'ordi, ni plus, ni moins.

Du coup pour répondre a ton post, Hesp, n'ai aucune crainte concernant l'installation a la place du Superdrive, ça ne bride en rien les performances.!!!


----------



## Hesp (2 Mars 2011)

Yes ! Merci !

Reçu l'adaptateur aujourd'hui (du bol en 4-5 jours reçu des states). Acheté un ssd : OCZ Vertex 2 extended 120 //

Me manque plus que les tournevis et je vous tiens au courant de tout.

Par contre je ne sais pas encore comment migrer mon OS sur le ssd (avec les applications /// CCC ?) Si j'arrive à contourner l'installe de l'OS ça serait du bonheur.


----------



## Arlequin (2 Mars 2011)

CCC te permet effectivement de créer un clone bootable sans devoir réinstaller 

et en prime, tu peux aussi retirer ce que tu ne désires pas y mettre (dossier trop lourds genre photo ou itunes par ex.)

Mais il peut aussi être intéressant de repartir sur de saines bases  et ensuite utiliser l'assistant migration pour rapatrier ce que bon te semble

à toi de jouer maintenant


----------



## Hesp (2 Mars 2011)

Thx pour tout, encouragement et conseil  Je n'ai encore jamais fait de migration jusque là. 

En revanche un soucis se pose : J'aurai 2 HDD avec un OS dessus. Problème au boot en perspective ?

Petit lien utile : là pour voir un autre mode opératoire (L'ordi est couché sur le dos)


----------



## Arlequin (2 Mars 2011)

Hesp a dit:


> En revanche un soucis se pose : J'aurai 2 HDD avec un OS dessus. Problème au boot en perspective ?



non aucun soucis

tu choisis à l'allumage sur quel disque booter (avec ALT appuyé)
ou
tu définis le disque à utiliser par défaut dans les préférences système > démarrage 

pas plus compliqué que ça


----------



## smdotu (2 Mars 2011)

Perso j'ai essayé de migrer l'OS avec CCC, j'ai jamais réussi...!


----------



## Arlequin (2 Mars 2011)

smdotu a dit:


> Perso j'ai essayé de migrer l'OS avec CCC, j'ai jamais réussi...!



CCC est un outil que j'utilise avec entière satisfaction depuis très longtemps

en précisant un peu ton problème, on pourrait t'aider, mais là c'est un peu vague


----------



## Hesp (2 Mars 2011)

Arlequin a dit:


> non aucun soucis
> 
> tu choisis à l'allumage sur quel disque booter (avec ALT appuyé)
> ou
> ...



Mac, c'est bien !


----------



## toto160 (3 Mars 2011)

Pensez-vous que c'est possible de demander à un revendeur Apple de remplacer notre Superdrive par un SSD sur un iMac late 2009 ?


----------



## Hesp (9 Mars 2011)

Salut tout le monde !

Je reviens à la charge avec un petit feedback de l'installation et des performances.

*Primo*

L'installation.

Toi que je ne remercie pas (Akseti, l'auteur initial du tuto). On va commencer par le démontage. Les infos sont intéressantes  pour la première connectique (en haut à gauche) pour ce qui est des 3 autres, ta description n'est pas très clair, j'ai dû m'appuyer sur le lien que j'ai posté pour effectuer le débranchement des autres connectiques. Au passage, les 4 câbles sont a débrancher sur l'ordi, aucun sur la dalle

Mon expérience : J'ai essayé d'ouvrir la dalle la mac face à moi non couché, je l'ai couché, je l'ai relevé. Avec de la bonne lumière, vous pouvez effectuer le débranchement de la dalle ordi couché. J'ai préféré finalement l'ordi face à moi, debout. J'ai rarement vu des connectiques aussi fines & fragiles. Il faut donc faire super gaffe.

La vitre : J'avais déjà démonté la vitre plusieurs fois pour nettoyer, jamais eu de soucis, c'est la chose la plus facile à faire.

La dalle : Rien n'est mentionné dessus dans le tuto. Elle était d'un noir parfait (immaculé, même lors de mes nettoyages préalable). J'ai fait la connerie de passer un coup de dust off de mauvaise qualité qui a craché un peu de produit (ce qui ne devrait pas arriver) sur la dalle. Juste l'horreur à récupérer. Heureusement ca ne se voit pas trop branché (le léger voile qui en résulte)

Les vis : Durant toutes les manipulations, j'ai utilisé uniquement un tournevis Torx 10 (ou T10), ca suffit à retirer les vis de la dalle ET du super drive (il y en a 4 pour le superdrive, pas quelque vis)

*Le vif*

L'adaptateur pour le ssd : Là ca se corse, je vais être moins tendre ! Primo, l'adaptateur (qui m'a coûté 44 $) paraît un peu cheap. Il l'est. 

De 1) Il n'est pas à la même taille que le superdrive. Il dépasse légèrement du caddy du superdrive.

De 2) Gros problème, le superdrive a des crochets et une connectique qui s'adapte au caddy. 

Superdrive :




Cette connectiques est inexistante sur l'adaptateur 







Adaptateur:











 Pire, les tétons qui ressorte du caddy gène complètement la fixation de l'adaptateur sur le caddy. J'ai improvisé et réussi à placer uniquement 2 vis à l'avant en glissant l'adaptateur sous les tétons. 

Caddy:




*N'endommagez surtout pas le caddy*, sinon impossible de remettre votre superdrive en place 

De 3) J'ai dû "créer - former" les pas de vis de l'adaptateur. Il y a bien un trou, mais impossible de visser, même à vide. J'ai encore du improviser en utilisant une vis du caddy du superdrive pour former le pas de l'adaptateur.

Superdrvive:




Adapt.:




De 4) Aucune fixation du ssd à l'adaptateur. Au fond une espèce de barrette pseudo amovible (que l'on peut retirer) censé empêcher le SSD de se barrer

Fond adaptateur avec ssd posé:




. Dans un ordi classique, on visse le ssd dans une baie, là impossible. J'ai fait le test en retournant la chose (ssd dans son adaptateur), bonne blague : le cul du ssd sort et reste comme ca.

La bonne blague:




Je veux bien, on et pas censé bouger son mac pendant son utilisation, mais en cas de déménagement (ce qui m'arrive dans 2 jours) quid de la position du ssd dans le mac ? Même si la dalle empêche qu'il se barre il y a du jeu, et j'aime pas ca.

La garantie, le caddy :

Pour retirer le superdrive de son caddy, il faut soulever une feuille d'allu qui relie le caddy au superdrive. 

*Ce qu'on nous a pas dit : *

La feuille d'allu : On voit que ca était fait d'usine, j'ai pas pensé à faire une photo pour la comparaison, dommage. Mais en gros, une feuille grise plate, parfaite. J'imaginais une feuille d'allu très souple et fragile (type feuilles de rouleau que l'on trouve pour emballer de la bouffe, sandwitch). QUE NENI ! C'est une feuille d'allu semi rigide, collée sur le super drive. En ce qui me concerne j'ai réussi à la déchirer à 2 endroit, c'est fin, pas de grosse déchirure, mais presque inévitable, la colle est résistance, la feuille fragile. 





PLus le temps passe, plus la feuille d'allu doit fusionner avec la colle et le superdrive. 

La garantie : Même en faisant hyper gaffe, vous allez dans tous les cas, je dis bien dans tous les cas déformer cette feuille d'allu, ce qui de facto prouve une ouverture et manipulation du mac et ce qui defacto vous fait jicler la garantie ! Un big merci, il me reste 2 ans d'apple care sur ma machine, j'espère qu'en cas de problème ils ne vont pas m'emmerder. Voir image après avoir rabattu la feuille sur l'adaptateur et le ssd (juste au dessus). 

C'est une forme de scellé à lui tout seul. EPIC FAIL

Une fois fini :

Le SSD tourne, incroyablement bien, on a bien une vitesse de 3gb. 4 à 5 secondes pour démarrer starcraft2. Final cut pro se lance aussi très vite. Démarrage rapide. Que du bonheur testé uniquement durant 2 heures. J'ai pas fini de migrer des trucs.

Je précise au passage que l'auteur du tuto a fait une capture d'écran pour montrer la reconnaissance du disque sous l'os, il aurait pu sélectionner ledit disque, ca aurait évité quelques questions (Sata1 ou 2)... Je posterai une photo sou peu, pas sous mon mac en ce moment.

Bilan :

Installer un ssd n'est pas à remettre en cause, ca vaut la peine. En revanche le faire tout seul comme un grand peut vraiment se discuter en cas d'apple care encore valable. Si vous n'avez pas de garantie, allez y les yeux fermés. Si vous avez encore une garantie, à voir si économiquement avantageux, si ca se joue à quelques euros, faites faire la manipulation.

Coût : En franc suisse et en euro : 

1) 250 frs.- /// 192 euros le SSD : Vertex 2 /120go

2) Adapteteur : 50 frs,- environ et frais de port : 10 balles. = 46 euros pour un truc, disons le, merdique mais fonctionnel.

3) Un lecteur graveur externe : Pris un liton : 50 frs.- / 38 euro

+ tournevis et dust off si vraiment.

Coût total : 350 balles (sans compter tournevis et dust off), 370 avec accessoires (tournevis et dust off) = 269 /// 284 euros.

A comparer avec une manipulation par centre apple en gardant et sa garantie et son superdrive.

///Edit : Je vais compléter ce poste par des photos prises pendant l'installe .


----------



## chafpa (9 Mars 2011)

Hesp a dit:


> Coût : En franc suisse et en euro :
> 
> Coût total : 350 balles (sans compter tournevis et dust off), 370 avec accessoires (tournevis et dust off) = 269 /// 284 euros.
> 
> A comparer avec une manipulation par centre apple en gardant et sa garantie et son superdrive.


Vu comme cela, il n'y a pas photo, direction centre Apple 

On ne nous avait pas tout dit, sur MacBidouille non plus d'ailleurs 

Merci pour ce super post et toutes ses nouvelles infos


----------



## smdotu (9 Mars 2011)

chafpa a dit:


> Vu comme cela, il n'y a pas photo, direction centre Apple
> 
> On ne nous avait pas tout dit, sur MacBidouille non plus d'ailleurs
> 
> Merci pour ce super post et toutes ses nouvelles infos



Ouais, à ce détail prés que vu les prix des options facturées lors de l'achat d'un iMac (540 pour remplacer le DD et 675 pour avoir SSD + DD), je crains que confier la bébète à un centre Apple coute un bras. D'accord, les options du Store sont en 256Go, mais quand même...
Il ne devrait pas y avoir photo en terme de prix entre le faire sois-même ou par un centre...

 A mon avis, la VRAIE question, c'est celle des iMac sous garantie, et là, c'est une question de goût, mais je voudrais bien savoir le pourcentage d'entre nous qui y ont eu recours.


----------



## chafpa (9 Mars 2011)

smdotu a dit:


> je crains que confier la bébète à un centre Apple coute un bras.


Non, sur un autre topic, un intervenant l'a fais faire en fournissant le SSD et cela lui a coûté 175 &#8364;  

- http://forums.macg.co/imac-intel/in...-dans-les-derniers-imac-27-pouces-575292.html


----------



## smdotu (9 Mars 2011)

Ouais on est d'accord, ça coûte donc quand même quasiment deux fois plus cher quand même : 284&#8364; VS 550&#8364;...


----------



## chafpa (9 Mars 2011)

Un 120 Go vaut autour de 150/175 &#8364; soit un total de 325/350 &#8364; monté dans un centre  ..... on est loin des 550 &#8364;


----------



## smdotu (9 Mars 2011)

Je crois qu'on s'est mal compris : quand tu parles de 300/350 en fournissant le SSD, je peux supposer que ce tarif ne tient PAS compte du SSD fourni...

Et puis un SSD de qualité (OCZ par exemple) en 120Go à 150, faut me dire où tu le trouve...!!!


----------



## chafpa (9 Mars 2011)

Si, il tient compte du prix du ssd fourni. La pose lui a coûté 175 , fourniture comprise mais pas le ssd !

Même un OCZ se trouve à 170 , total 345  :

- http://www.cdiscount.com/informatiq...Z+SSD+MLC+120Go+2_5_+Agility2+series&cid=comp

Maintenant, ce modéle n'est sûrement pas le top tu vas répondre


----------



## smdotu (9 Mars 2011)

J'ai retrouvé le post dont tu parlais tout à l'heure, c'est effectivement plus raisonnable à ce prix pour les iMac early 2010 sous garantie parce qu'on peut l'installer en plus de la config de base.

Pour les autres, dont je fais partie avec mon late 2009, c'est soit on remplace le DD d'origine et on le met en externe, soit on vire le superdrive et on le met en externe.
C'est cette dernière solution que j'ai retenu pour un montant total de 264 (SSD OCZ Vertex 2 80Go + OpticalBay + lecteur externe).

Dans tous les cas, le SSD, c'est vraiment mortel en terme de performances.
Aucune des upgrades que j'ai fait sur tous les PC que j'ai possédé n'a été aussi efficace que celle-là...


----------



## Hesp (10 Mars 2011)

Merci pour vos retours ^^

Après réflexion, la meilleure solution à adopter est la suivante :

Remplacer son HDD d'origine par le SSD. Récupérer le HDD et le mettre dans un boitier externe et/ou utiliser un autre Disque dur externe /archivage ou autre/
_
Voici les pros :_

= Manipulation SAFE, pas de scellé dans ce cas là, lorsque j'ai ouvert la bête, je n'ai rien vu qui puisse prouver le changement de disque dur.

= Garantie conservé + moins de difficulté dans la manipulation + moins de risque de mauvaise surprise + Possibilité de garder son superdrive + possibilité de revenir en arrière.
*
= *Non négligeable *: Info *Voici un exemple de ce qu'on est amené à devoir faire dans la situation où vous enlevez votre superdrive et que vous voulez faire un upgrade firmware de votre ssd. La manipulation devient plus complexe sans le superdrive*

Le ssd que j'ai acheté était fourni avec un adaptateur 3.5. C'est l'équivalent de ce que l'auteur du tuto à acheter pour 5 euros.*

*= - 50 euros pour l'adaptateur type superdrive - 38 euros pour le lecteur graveur DVD.*

En gros le coup de l'opération se monte à l'achat du disque et un tournevis Torx si vous n'en avez pas.
*
ET VOTRE SSD SERA VRAIMENT VISSE A VOTRE MAC*

_Et le contra que je vois :_

Un truc qui se discute : Bootcamp. Sur un ssd 120, Avec applis migrées (sans mon profil d'avant) il me reste 23 giga...

Donc avoir une versions spartiate de bootcamp...

En revanche, la partition Bootcamp bénéficiera des propriétés du SSD.

L'utilité du ssd + Hdd est plus évidente à ce niveau.

Bilan 2 :
 
Perso je regrette de ne pas avoir fait ce choix. Car :

Grâce au SSD on gagne en performance via l'os & les applications. On "perd" via la connexion pour l'enregistrement de nos données, et pas tant que ca à mon avis (je passe par du firewire 800 pour mes montages - je me suis mis à bosser sur disque dur externes, avec une copie de projet sur disque principal comme back up temporaire /// et non l'inverse - jamais eu de soucis). C'est le disque dur sur lequel l'appli est installée qui fait tourner le programme, on a besoin de pep à ce niveau là, pas au niveau du cmd+s (dirigé sur disque externe).

L'un dans l'autre, je ne vois pas la nécessité (selon l'utilité que j'en fait) de conserver absolument du Sata2 pour la connexion à un disque consacré aux fichiers perso (musique, films etc...).  Vaut mieux mettre la diff de prix dans un SSD plus grand, histoire de tout avoir (document de nos applications) sur 1 disque.

la seule chose à penser : Formater en externe le SDD avant de le mettre comme disque unique sur la machine, histoire de faciliter l'installe de l'os (je sais même pas si c'est nécessaire de le faire)


P.s. Ce que nous n'avons tous pas vu :

Regardez la 8ème et 10 ème photo du premier poste de ce tuto à la page 1. On voit le SSD à la place du HDD (au centre) et sur la droite le superdrive avec une feuille d'allu d'origine (parfaite, aucun pli, ne vous laissez pas distraire par le reflet de son flash vers le bas. Il n'y a pas un pli)

Comparez les maintenant avec l'avant dernière photo du premier poste de ce tuto, page 1.


----------



## Alino06 (16 Mars 2011)

Je vais remplacer mon Superdrive sur mon 27" Late 2009.
Est ce que le problème du caddy et du support du SSD est systématique ou est ce que ça s'adapte bien ?
Ensuite 2ème question 
Est ce que je peux du coup facilement installer OSX dessus derrière ? (en maintenant ALT au démarrage par exemple ?)

Merci d'avance !


----------



## smdotu (16 Mars 2011)

Pour ce qui est caddy, c'est clair qu'il est pas nickel (j'ai acheté celui de MacWay et deux des vis ne sont pas tout à fait en face des trous du SSD), mais faut pas trop te focaliser la-dessus, s'il est un minimum maintenu, ça ira.
Pour ce qui est de la réinstal d'OSX, la procédure est, elle aussi super simple en respectant à la lettre les manips indiquées par Apple 
Bon courage, tu verras, ça vaut le coup...


----------



## Alino06 (16 Mars 2011)

Merci beaucoup ! 
Par contre ou est la manip préconisé par Apple ? (j'ai déjà installé Moultes OSX mais sur un seul disque principal, jamais quand il y en a 2 et surtout quand il y a déjà un OS installé sur le 1er !)
Sur macway je compte prendre:

http://www.macway.com/fr/product/20712/ocz-disque-dur-ssd-vertex-2-series-120-go-25-sata-ii.html
vous en pensez quoi ?
Quel adaptateur je dois prendre pour le mettre à la place du superdrive ?

http://www.macway.com/fr/product/21...7-mm-support-disque-dur-ou-ssd-pour-imac.html <--- j'ai trouvé ça, mais j'ai un iMac 27" Core 2 Duo (Late 2009) pas un iX c'est bon quand même ?

Dernière question, avec Time machine, est ce que je peux récupèrer uniquement les "medias" et pas les programmes installés lors de la restauration ?


Merci !!


----------



## Alino06 (16 Mars 2011)

J'attend vos conseils avant de commander, histoire de ne pas faire n'importe quoi !

Merci à tous


----------



## Alino06 (17 Mars 2011)

Pas d'infos


----------



## laf (22 Mars 2011)

Hesp a dit:


> Merci pour vos retours ^^
> 
> Après réflexion, la meilleure solution à adopter est la suivante :
> 
> ...



Ton argumentaire est partiel et partial car il oblitère quelque chose d'essentiel : l'aspect tout-en-un de l'iMac. Point incontournable pour moi. J'ai pas acheté cette machine pour avoir en permanence un boîtier accroché après. Qui plus est, il faut l'alimenter et l'acheter. Tu as oublié de compter cela dans ton budget : un bon boîtier FW 800 coûte très cher.

Donc, pour moi, je maintiens que *pour moi*, la meilleure solution, c'est le SSD à la place du superdrive. 

Après, chacun choisis...


----------



## Aekold (23 Mars 2011)

Sur les nouveaux iMac, est-il possible d'ajouter un SSD et de garder en place le disque dur d'origine?


----------



## moebius80 (27 Mars 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

j'ai un iMac de début 2009 (fin janvier)...j'aimerais accelerer un peu la bête et donc l'idée du disque SSD me plait bien...Que me recommander vous ?
1) changer le DD principal (1To) ou le superdrive ? (est ce possible sur mon modele d'iMac)
2) Quel ssd choisir ? (budget : environ 300 euros pour le disque)
3) de quoi ai je besoin ? (outils, adaptateur.... et ou les trouver ?)
4) un bon tuto qui me correspond quelque part ?

merci d'avance,

A+


----------



## moebius80 (1 Avril 2011)

personne ? :-(


----------



## chafpa (1 Avril 2011)

moebius80 a dit:


> Que me recommander vous ?
> 1) changer le DD principal (1To) ou le superdrive ? (est ce possible sur mon modele d'iMac)
> 2) Quel ssd choisir ? (budget : environ 300 euros pour le disque)
> 3) de quoi ai je besoin ? (outils, adaptateur.... et ou les trouver ?)
> 4) un bon tuto qui me correspond quelque part ?


Je ne te suis pas car, à part la première question qui est un choix personnel, tu as toutes les réponses sur ce présent topic et des liens sur ce que tu recherches :hein:


----------



## moebius80 (27 Avril 2011)

Bonjour,

je suis toujours sur ce sujet...

Si je remplace le superdrive de mon iMac par un disque SSD et qu'un jour j'ai un gros plantage... comment pourrais je booter sur le disque d'installation ? Est ce qu'avec un lecteur dvd externe, le démarrage en appuyant sur C ou D fonctionne ?

Votre avis ?

A+



De plus, j'ai vu ce caddy sur macway : http://www.macway.com/fr/product/21...7-mm-support-disque-dur-ou-ssd-pour-imac.html

mais ils indiquent : "uniquement imac core i3, i5 et i7 et a partir de fin 2009"..... Savez vous pourquoi ?
Mon iMac de Janvier 2009 (8,1) ne le supportera pas ?


----------



## Arlequin (28 Avril 2011)

moebius80 a dit:


> Est ce qu'avec un lecteur dvd externe, le démarrage en appuyant sur C ou D fonctionne ?
> 
> Votre avis ?
> 
> A+




hello

peut-être 

et je parle de ma petite expérience

ai acheté un graveur externe chez McWay, pas possible de booter 

ai acheté un Lacie > no problem

sans doute une incompatibilité de bridge


----------



## moebius80 (28 Avril 2011)

Arlequin a dit:


> hello
> 
> peut-être
> 
> ...



Merci pour ta réponse

tu connais la référence du graveur qui fonctionne ? c'est un usb ?

une idée pour la compatibilité du caddy macway de mon post ?


----------



## chafpa (28 Avril 2011)

moebius80 a dit:


> Si je remplace le superdrive de mon iMac par un disque SSD et qu'un jour j'ai un gros plantage... comment pourrais je booter sur le disque d'installation ? Est ce qu'avec un lecteur dvd externe, le démarrage en appuyant sur C ou D fonctionne ?


Le plus sain serait d'avoir un disque dur externe en clone


----------



## moebius80 (28 Avril 2011)

chafpa a dit:


> Le plus sain serait d'avoir un disque dur externe en clone



J'ai déjà... (clone externe + time machine) mais j'aime bien parer à toute éventualité...


----------



## moebius80 (6 Mai 2011)

un petit up.... une idée :



De plus, j'ai vu ce caddy sur macway : http://www.macway.com/fr/product/212...pour-imac.html

mais ils indiquent : "uniquement imac core i3, i5 et i7 et a partir de fin 2009"..... Savez vous pourquoi ?
Mon iMac de Janvier 2009 (8,1) ne le supportera pas ?


----------



## Arlequin (6 Mai 2011)

moebius80 a dit:


> tu connais la référence du graveur qui fonctionne ? c'est un usb ?



c'est celui-ci (clic)



moebius80 a dit:


> une idée pour la compatibilité du caddy macway de mon post ?



non :rose:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h18 ----------




moebius80 a dit:


> Mon iMac de Janvier 2009 (8,1) ne le supportera pas ?



sans doute un soucis de dimension

contacte macway, c'est le plus rapide 

ps: ton lien renvoie à un article fantôme


----------



## moebius80 (6 Mai 2011)

Merci pour ta réponse...le lien a du changer ...
http://www.macway.com/fr/product/21...7-mm-support-disque-dur-ou-ssd-pour-imac.html

Merci aussi du conseil, j'ai envoyé une question à Macway


----------



## laf (8 Mai 2011)

Un petit retour d'expérience pour ceux que ça intéressent :

J'ai donc aussi remplacé mon Superdrive sur mon iMac 27" par un Crucial C300 acheté 195 port compris chez Amazon et un optibay de Hong Kong pour 8 et quelques port compris. Bon, l'optibay a mis 1 mois à arriver, le SSD 4 jours. 

Pour le reste, démontage sans souci, installation de l'optibay à la place du Superdrive sans vrai problème : le plus long a été de "faire" les pré-trous de l'optibay avec les vis d'origine de chez Apple qui ne sont vraiment pas idéales pour cela.

Remontage, et voilà, le SSD est passé par "utilitaire disque" pour un petit formatage et jusqu'ici, tout va bien.   Pourvu que ça dure! J'ai bien une liaison négociée à 3 Go/s, donc il ne semble pas qu'il y ai sur les iMac le pb des MBP.

Pour l'instant, rien de plus, je suis en phase de clean install, donc, c'est un peu long...


----------



## Aekold (9 Mai 2011)

Bonjour,

Pourriez-vous me dire si ce SSD peut être installé dans iMac 27 pouces I5 (2010) ?

http://www.macway.com/fr/product/20689/ocz-disque-dur-ssd-vertex-2-series-240-go-25-sata-ii.html

D'avance merci pour votre réponse.


----------



## marvele34 (11 Mai 2011)

Bonjour,

Je viens de remplacer sur mon IMac late 2008 le superdrive (en P-ATA) par un disque dur SSD 60Go OCZ VERTEX II et le disque dur dorigine de 320Go par un DD de 1To (marque Samsung, que je conseille car je lentends gratter à chaque accès disque).

Apres remontage, jinstalle Snow Leopard sur le DD SSD à partir dun disque externe. Linstallation se passe sans problème.

Mais lorsque jéteint mon iMac et que je le rallume avec le bouton Power, jai pendant 1m30 un écran blanc figé et ensuite apparait un dossier avec un point dinterrogation car la séquence de boot par défaut de liMac cherche un boot sur le DD 1To et non sur le SSD ( ex superdrive). 
Dans Préférences system\Démarrage il ny a que le DD SSD.

Si par contre, lors de lallumage, je maintiens la touche « C » enfoncé (séquence de boot sur CD), le démarrage de Mac Os se fait normal ; idem si je maintiens la touche « Option ».
Jai installé le logiciel reFIT mais sans succès.

Jai modifié le boot.plist et rajoutant rd=disk***, rien à faire.

Si quelquun avait une solution pour faire comme sur un PC. Genre de BIOS pour modifier la séquence de boot et lui dire de commencer par chercher sur le SSD (Superdrive).

Merci davance de vos réponses.


----------



## laf (16 Mai 2011)

Alors, après quelques jours d'utilisation, c'est vraiment impressionnant! Je ne ferai pas de bench car je suis plutôt du style agrément utilisateurs.
Mais, ce qu'on peut dire : l'iMac démarre en 20" environ au lieu de 40. Toutes mes applis s'ouvrent en une fraction de seconde, je traite mes photos beaucoup, beaucoup plus rapidement, les sorties de veille profondes sont quasi instantanée.
Ce que je n'ai pas encore évalué c'est l'utilisation de iMovie avec l'appli sur le SSD et la vidéo sur mon HDD.
La prochaine fois.


----------



## moebius80 (18 Mai 2011)

@marvele34 --> tu en es où ?


----------



## marvele34 (18 Mai 2011)

Bonjour,

je n'ai pas beaucoup avancé sur le sujet.

Suite à un conseil sur un autre forum, j'ai essayé de faire un reset PRAM.

L'Imac s'est mis à booter tout le week sans aucun problème mais maintenant cela ne  marche plus.

Je ne comprend pas pourquoi ca a marché pendant une  certain temps.

Pile interne HS??

J'ai finalement reinstallé refit et à chaque démarrage je choisis de démarrer sur le SSD, pas tres pratique mais efficace.

J'hésite à le redémonter pour voir si je n'ai pas un faux contact sur la nappe du P-ATA.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## moebius80 (19 Mai 2011)

tu as essayé d'aller dans "préférences systeme"--> "demarrage" et de selectionner ton SSD?

Sinon au niveau vitesse ?

tu pourrais aussi détailler la manip car j'ai un iMac 8,1 (early 2009) et on m'a dit que l'opération n'était pas possible à cause d'un problème de connectique.... a priori cela fonctionne chez toi... Et j'aimerais faire la même chose.

Merci d'avance,


----------



## breizheau (22 Mai 2011)

Le Crucial M4 fonctionne sur iMac, j'en ai mis un à la place de mon DD d'origine (je conserve le SSdrive....).

J'en suis au point de faire accepter le TRIM.


----------



## sakosh (23 Mai 2011)

Merci pour le tuto, je pense me lancer dès réception de mon nouvel iMac  (j'ai déjà l'Optibay et un Postville 120GB)
Le SuperDrive ne me servant que rarement.


----------



## marvele34 (25 Mai 2011)

Bonjour,

  La connectique du sperdrive sur les Imac 2008 nest pas SATA mais P-ATA.

  Pour palier à ce problème jai acheté un adaptateur P-ATA -> SATA en remplacement du lecteur CD. 

http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=400191296118&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

  et pour réutiliser le superdrive jai aussi acheté le boitier externe :

http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=400162192954&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

  avec les fdp à 30$ colis arrivé en une semaine.

  Ensuite démontage classique de lImac comme on peut le voir sur différents tutos.

  Le seul souci reste encore mon histoire de boot sur le SSD qui est partiellement résolu grâce au logiciel Refit.

  Je vais essayer de le redémonter pour vérifier que je nai pas de faux contact sur la nappe du connecteur P-ATA.


----------



## moebius80 (25 Mai 2011)

tu crois que je peux faire la meme chose sur mon iMac early 2009 (8,1) ?


----------



## marvele34 (26 Mai 2011)

Si tu as déjà démonter un Imac et que tu achètes le bon adaptateur PATA SATA pour disque SSD, aucun problème pour toi.


----------



## moebius80 (26 Mai 2011)

le même que toi, ca va fonctionner ?
sinon, j'ai jamais démonté d'iMac mais déjà démonté des consoles, réparé vitres et bouton iphone...donc ca devrait aller...


----------



## Tetsu (3 Juin 2011)

Bonjour,

ce tutoriel fonctionne t-il aussi avec les iMacs 27" 2011 ?
Le caddie que vous présentez au début de la news est-il compatible ?
Est-ce que quelqu'un connait la norme SATA du superdrive des ces machines ? SATA2 ? SATA3 ?
Il y a visiblement un emplacement pour un SSD supplémentaire dans ces nouvelles machines, mais apparemment la bidouille est longue, chère et fastidieuse...

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses !


----------



## tui (3 Juin 2011)

Tetsu a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> ce tutoriel fonctionne t-il aussi avec les iMacs 27" 2011 ?
> Le caddie que vous présentez au début de la news est-il compatible ?
> ...




J'ai exactement les même questions, si quelqu'un peut nous éclairer, merci.
J'aimerais bien savoir au niveau des perf ce que ca donne de mettre un SSD dans un port sensé lire un DVD.


----------



## laf (5 Juin 2011)

tui a dit:


> J'ai exactement les même questions, si quelqu'un peut nous éclairer, merci.
> J'aimerais bien savoir au niveau des perf ce que ca donne de mettre un SSD dans un port sensé lire un DVD.



Je peux te dire que c'est impressionnant. Et pourtant, mon SATA est "seulement" un 3 Gb.


----------



## atari.fr (6 Août 2011)

merci pour le tuto mais le port sata du superdrive est bloqué au sata2!
http://www.macg.co/news/voir/199102/imac-2011-mode-affichage-cible-sata-3.0-et-wifi-450-mb-s

donc tu ne profites pas du débit possible du ssd ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h31 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h14 ----------

surtout que les graveurs Apple sont de piètre qualite c'est une bonne solution
 car jeme suis intereressé au rajout du ssd en laissant superdrive et HDd pour profiterdu port sata3 disponible en attente mais l'operation est fastidieuse et risquée ...


----------



## eric0686 (7 Août 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Je voudrais savoir si le "Superdrive caddy" pour installer le SSD est indispensable sur un iMac? Ne peut-on pas tous simplement brancher le connecteur SATA au SSD et se debrouiller pourqu'il tienne a peu pres bien a l'interieur?

Merci pour votre aide

Cordialement,

Eric


----------



## laf (7 Août 2011)

atari.fr a dit:


> merci pour le tuto mais le port sata du superdrive est bloqué au sata2!
> http://www.macg.co/news/voir/199102/imac-2011-mode-affichage-cible-sata-3.0-et-wifi-450-mb-s
> 
> donc tu ne profites pas du débit possible du ssd ?
> ...



Laisse tomber la théorie et crois la pratique. A l'usage, la différence, s'il y en a une, est imperceptible. Je peux te garantir que c'est le jour et la nuit, et je le vis tous les jours.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h08 ----------




eric0686 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Je voudrais savoir si le "Superdrive caddy" pour installer le SSD est indispensable sur un iMac? Ne peut-on pas tous simplement brancher le connecteur SATA au SSD et se debrouiller pourqu'il tienne a peu pres bien a l'interieur?
> 
> ...



J'aurais bien aimé aussi. 
Le problème, c'est que le caddy ne sert pas qu'au maintient mais aussi à t'offrir un port SATA compatible avec ton SSD. Sinon, c'est démontage de la CM, et ajout d'une nappe SATA par tes soins : Plus délicat, et peut-être aussi onéreux. Mon caddy m'a coûté 8&#8364;.


----------



## atari.fr (7 Août 2011)

8 le caddy tu peux nous dire ou ?

le ssd a un port sata pourquoi parles tu d'une adaptation sata ?

enfin, comme se présente ensuite la fente dans le Mac ou tu insérais tes galetes ?

merci


----------



## laf (7 Août 2011)

atari.fr a dit:


> 8&#8364; le caddy tu peux nous dire ou ?
> 
> le ssd a un port sata pourquoi parles tu d'une adaptation sata ?
> 
> ...



Le SATA de la nappe qui arrive de la CM pour se brancher sur le caddy n'est pas compatible avec le SATA de l'intérieur du caddy sur lequel s'enfiche celui du SSD.

Mon caddy vient d'ebay, vendeur "suppergogo". Un type parfait, qui répond à tout rapidement, et envoi ce qui est demandé. En revanche, c'est un mois de délai...
ET bien faire attention au modèle : c'est pas la même chose pour un iMac que pour un MBP. Et de mémoire, le mien était destiné aux PC fixes mais n'était pas spécialement prévu pour un iMac.

Pour la fente, bah, elle est obstruée de l'intérieur mais c'est invisible.


----------



## atari.fr (7 Août 2011)

merci 
et les connecteurs alim avant caddy et intérieur caddy ?


----------



## laf (8 Août 2011)

Comprends pas ta question.


----------



## atari.fr (8 Août 2011)

en plus des connecteurs data il ya niellées connecteurs alim en dehors du cady et a l'intérieur du cady ?


----------



## laf (9 Août 2011)

Franchement, tu pourais faire un effort minimum pour taper correctement et te faire comprendre. Je suis désolé mais tu es illisible. Si c'est trop fatiguant pour toi (alors que c'est toi qui a besoin d'infos), je ne vois pas pourquoi c'est moi qui devrait faire le double d'effort...


----------



## atari.fr (9 Août 2011)

et oui les smartophones pour écrire ce n'est pas le top
désole


----------



## zechrisd (9 Août 2011)

atari.fr a dit:


> et oui les smartophones pour écrire ce n'est pas le top
> désole



Même sur un smartphone on peut se relire et je parle en connaissance de cause car j'utilise souvent le mien pour aller sur les forums


----------



## laf (9 Août 2011)

atari.fr a dit:


> et oui les smartophones pour écrire ce n'est pas le top
> désole



Donc, c'est moi qui doit me débrouiller avec ton charabia? C'est bien ça?


----------



## atari.fr (9 Août 2011)

je reformule en plus des connecteurs data il y a bien des connecteurs power ?
est ce que ce sont les mêmes a l'extérieur du caddy qu'a l'intérieur du caddy ?

enfin est ce un 12,5 ou un 9,5 mm que tu as acheté chez ce vendeur ?

merci


----------



## laf (9 Août 2011)

OK, j'ai enfin compris. Il y a tout ce qu'il faut sur le caddy, bien entendu, je n'ai rien bricolé : une broche SATA et une alim à l'extérieur où il suffit de brancher le câble qui était sur le superdrive et à l'intérieur, il y a aussi ce qu'il faut pour alimenter le SSD. Mais tu ne pourras ni brancher le SATA arrivant de la CM ni l'alim directement sur le SSD.

Et c'est un 12,7mm qu'il faut pour remplacer un superdrive d'iMac.


----------



## atari.fr (9 Août 2011)

merci des précisions laf je vais acheter tout cela alors
n'hésite encore pour la marque du ssd 

je crois que l'on trouve des caddy avec des mâchoires pour mettre des ssd 2,5"


----------



## laf (9 Août 2011)

Je t'en prie. 
Mais tu devrais me dire ce que tu veux faire parce que j'ai l'impression que tu risques de te tromper. C'est bien le superdrive que tu veux remplacer ou le HDD d'origine?
Parce qu'il n'y a pas besoin de machoire pour le superdrive, c'est du 2,5".

Pour la marque, si c'était à refaire je rachèterais le même.


----------



## atari.fr (9 Août 2011)

oui il y a aussi OCZ très réputé 

euh je crois bien avoir vu sur eBay des caddy ou l'on peut monter des hdd de 3,5"

ce qui est étonnant c'est que la majorité des revendeurs indiquent 1TO maxi pour le hdd que l'on montera dans le caddy ...


----------



## fil.clo (21 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour Eric,

Je vais remplacer le superdrive de mon imac par un ssd sans caddy, juste avec un adaptateur sata 22 pin > slim sata 13 pin male et une plaque alu pour fixer le ssd sur l'imac.

@+


----------



## chafpa (21 Septembre 2011)

fil.clo a dit:


> Je vais remplacer le superdrive de mon imac par un ssd sans caddy, juste avec un adaptateur sata 22 pin > slim sata 13 pin male et une plaque alu pour fixer le ssd sur l'imac.


Very well mais quel est le mode d'emploi et le matériel utilisé :rose:


----------



## adrien95 (21 Septembre 2011)

les amis arrêtez avec vos caddy vous perdez la moitié de vos performances en remplaçant l optimal bay!!!!


----------



## fil.clo (22 Septembre 2011)

Tu pense qu'il faut mieux mettre le système à la place du disque dur et le stockage à la place du superdrive?


----------



## adrien95 (22 Septembre 2011)

bah oui carrément 
regarde les debits des 2 tu verra la différence par toi meme ...
il y en a un qui es en sata 2 debit 1.5g
et l autre es en sata 2  débit 3 g

donc ça fait 2 fois plus rapide si tu achète un sud pour le mettre dans le optimal bay ça fait comme si tu avait un disque dur classique 

apres a toi de voir


----------



## laf (24 Septembre 2011)

Désolé de te contredire mais mon SSD à la place de mon superdrive est bien en 3 Go/s.
Et à l'usage, je peux te dire que ça envoie.


----------



## adrien95 (24 Septembre 2011)

ah pourtant j'étais persuader du contraire ; 
tu as quoi comme débits ?


----------



## fil.clo (24 Septembre 2011)

Je te confirme le superdrive est brider à 1,5 Gigabits
mais si tu mets un ssd (ou un disque dur) à la place ça déménage à 3 Gigabit (write 260 mo/s read 265 mo/s)


----------



## fil.clo (24 Septembre 2011)

eric0686 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Je voudrais savoir si le "Superdrive caddy" pour installer le SSD est indispensable sur un iMac? Ne peut-on pas tous simplement brancher le connecteur SATA au SSD et se debrouiller pourqu'il tienne a peu pres bien a l'interieur?
> 
> ...



Je reviens vers toi pour te montrer comment j'ai remplacé le superdrive par un ssd dans un imac 11,1

avec le superdrive
Voir la pièce jointe 72322


le ssd avec son adaptateur SATA 22pin femelle à Slim SATA 13pin prise mâle trouver sur http://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B00293D2A6/ref=olp_product_details?ie=UTF8&me=&seller=
Voir la pièce jointe 72352


fixation du ssd dans l'imac sur une platine en alu (fabrication maison) je n'est pas pu le mettre droit à cause de la cornière en plastique et du câble qui est trop juste en longueur le principale c'est que ça rentre
Voir la pièce jointe 72372


avec le ssd
Voir la pièce jointe 72332

Voir la pièce jointe 72342


voilà c'est donc possible ça marche la vitesse est impressionnante et le tarif beaucoup plus économique qu'avec un caddy.


----------



## laf (24 Septembre 2011)

Oui, c'est une excellente idée. Je pensais que tu aurais pu laisser le superdrive mais il ne doit pas y avoir assez de place autant que je me souvienne.

Si cétait à refaire, je ferais sans doute comme toi.

En revanche, côté tarif, mon caddy ne m'a coûté que 10 euros...


----------



## coolworm (24 Septembre 2011)

[je reposte ici car le fil à l'air encore actif :rateau:]
Bonjour à tous,
je suis nouveau sur le forum et je souhaiterais avoir vos éclaircissements avant de me lancer dans le montage d'un ssd dans mon imac 27" 'mid 2010 (i7 2,93ghz).

J'ai parcouru beaucoup de forums/sites en anglais et en français mais il me reste quelques interrogations que je regroupe ici.

*1ère option : L'optical bay*.
Elle semble la plus simple à mettre en place mais on perd le lecteur superdrive.

Questions : 
 Quelle bay me conseillerez vous d'acheter ? car j'ai vu beaucoup de modèles en ligne. 
 Peut-on le faire sur un site français ?
 Qu'en est-il du problème de ventilateurs relatait ici et là ?
 Enfin, le superdrive vous a t-il manquait depuis l'ablation  ?
*

2ème option : le ssd + hdd + superdrive.*
Cette solution semble assez complexe à mettre en place mais pas insurmontable (merci aux différents témoignages en ligne et tutos).
Cependant, je suis perdu entre tous les câbles à acheter, chacun proposant son lien vers des sites anglophones d'achat ou ebay.

Questions :
 Puis-je ne prendre que le cable qui fait à la fois le power et le data ? certains disent qu'il faut acheter 2 câbles. (Power splitter et data 270°)
 Quelle est d'ailleurs la différence entre le sata "angle droit" et "270°" (angle gauche ?) sont-ils compatibles tous les deux ?
 Qu'en est-il du sensor thermique ? parfois on en parle parfois non...
 Sinon où puis-je acheter l'ensemble des câbles dont j'ai besoin (un site marchand unique) ?
 Le 922-9485 Pressure Wall Optical/SSD/MXM 27inch iMac Mid 2010 est-il indispensable ?
 Comment le fixe t-on ? car les vis ne semblent pas fournies.
 Où se trouve le connecteur sata libre sur la carte mère exactement ? je ne le vois jamais sur les photos.


Ca fait beaucoup de questions car j'avoue être un peu flippé avant de le démonter, mais vous m'avez donné envie de passer au ssd. 
D'ailleurs je pense me prendre soit un crucial M4 256go (350 euros), soit un C300 256go (280 à 350 euros). 

Merci d'avance pour votre aide , j'ai vraiment envie de me lancer !!!!


----------



## jacalin13 (25 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour
j'ai un iMac 24- 3.06 - Core 2 Duo de mi 2008
La bidouille est-elle possible et le caddy adaptateur est-il le même ?
Merci


----------



## xtotof (25 Septembre 2011)

jacalin13 a dit:


> Bonjour
> j'ai un iMac 24- 3.06 - Core 2 Duo de mi 2008
> La bidouille est-elle possible et le caddy adaptateur est-il le même ?
> Merci



Bonjour, j'ai moi aussi un iMac 2008 en core2duo 2,8ghz. Je crois que sur ce modele d'imac le superdrive est a la norme PATA, pas compatible avec les SSD. Reste plus que le remplacement du HDD interne qui lui est en Sata 2.

Totof.


----------



## fil.clo (25 Septembre 2011)

 Quelle bay me conseillerez vous d'acheter ? car j'ai vu beaucoup de modèles en ligne. 
 Peut-on le faire sur un site français ?
http://www.macway.com/fr/product/21299/optical-bay-sata-hard-drive-caddy-127-mm-support-disque-dur-ou-ssd-pour-imac.html

 Qu'en est-il du problème de ventilateurs relatait ici et là ?
Pas de souci du moment qu'il n'y a rien qui passe entre le ventilateur et le radiateur

 Enfin, le superdrive vous a t-il manquait depuis l'ablation  ?
Pas du tout il ne ma jamais servi pour ainsi dire

Pour la second option il faut voir si tu as 3 connecteurs sata dont un de libre, après il faudra démonté la carte mère pour brancher les câbles.

 Puis-je ne prendre que le cable qui fait à la fois le power et le data ? certains disent qu'il faut acheter 2 câbles. (Power splitter et data 270°)
un sata et un pour l'alimentation se sont 2 connecteurs différents

 Quelle est d'ailleurs la différence entre le sata "angle droit" et "270°" (angle gauche ?) sont-ils compatibles tous les deux ?
c'est la même chose il y a seulement le sens de la nappe qui change donc c'est important de savoir dans quel sens est le connecteur pour que la nappe aille vers le disque et pas l'inverse

 Qu'en est-il du sensor thermique ? parfois on en parle parfois non...
c'est valable seulement si tu change le disque principale donc ici c'est pas le cas

 Sinon où puis-je acheter l'ensemble des câbles dont j'ai besoin (un site marchand unique) ?
www.touslescables.com, amazon et sûrement d'autre

 Le 922-9485 Pressure Wall Optical/SSD/MXM 27inch iMac Mid 2010 est-il indispensable ?
si tu est bricoleur et que tu as un autre moyen de le fixer c'est pas indispensable

 Comment le fixe t-on ? car les vis ne semblent pas fournies.
 Où se trouve le connecteur sata libre sur la carte mère exactement ? je ne le vois jamais sur les photos.

le mieux c'est que tu vois pas toi même ce qu'il y a dans le ventre de la bête et que tu commande ce qu'il te faut en fonction de la config que tu as, personnellement c'est ce que j'ai fais avant d'acheter au moins j'étais sur du coup.

Bonne chance


----------



## costou63 (25 Septembre 2011)

Bonsoir à tous,

J'ai effectué le changement de mon superdrive par l'optical bay aujourd'hui. Tout marche bien (la liaison est bien en SATA 2 à 3 Gbits s'il y en a qui en doute encore). J'aimerai savoir où je peux trouver un lecteur externe pour recycler mon superdrive?

Merci


----------



## coolworm (26 Septembre 2011)

bonjour Fil.clo,
Merci beaucoup pour toutes tes infos.

Il ne me reste plus qu'à rassembler mon courage pour démonter l'imac... .
Je pense que je vais partir dans un premier temps sur le remplacement du superdrive, la manipulation a l'air plus simple... (merci pour tes liens aussi).


----------



## Keikoku (26 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour, 

J'ai un peu de peine à voir la sonde et le connecteur pour le disque. Ce sont deux prises séparées?

Sinon, il n'y a pas moyen d'installer ce SSD sans débrancher le disque dur d'origine et le lecteur CD ? (oui je demande le beurre et l'argent du beurre )

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h55 ----------

Ah et, dernière question: As-tu fais ce genre de tutoriel pour changer la carte graphique? Si non, ce serait super, car je m'y serais surement déjà essayé avec un tutoriel pareille!


----------



## Mac*Gyver (2 Novembre 2012)

[...]


----------



## chafpa (2 Novembre 2012)

?


----------



## Mac*Gyver (2 Novembre 2012)




----------



## darkcarbon15 (11 Novembre 2012)

christophe2312 a dit:


> "Et ben il faut oser !
> Tu n'as pas eu de soucis de poussière? Car un chiffon électrostatique ça semble un peu léger sachant que les imacs sont construit ou réparer en pièces stériles."
> 
> *
> ...



les apple store réparent et change les vitre en chambre stérile? 
car ma vitre a eu des petit soucie et je compte la faire changer on m'en demande 156 TTC
cependant j'ai peur d'avoir plein de poussière (bien que ce soit déjà le cas j'ai voulue jouer au apprentis sorcier ^^
ce n'est pas un apple store mais un centre de maintenance certifié apple (pas de apple store en auvergne ^^, juste un apr)
merci a tous de me renseigner 
cordialement


----------



## subsole (11 Novembre 2012)

darkcarbon15 a dit:


> les apple store réparent et change les vitre en chambre stérile?
> car ma vitre a eu des petit soucie et je compte la faire changer on m'en demande 156&#8364; TTC
> cependant j'ai peur d'avoir plein de poussière (bien que ce soit déjà le cas j'ai voulue jouer au apprentis sorcier ^^
> ce n'est pas un apple store mais un centre de maintenance certifié apple (pas de apple store en auvergne ^^, juste un apr)
> ...


Que les dalles soient fabriquées dans un environnement sans poussières, type salle blanche, c'est possible.
Mais, je suis certain que les dalles ne sont pas démontées et échangées en salle blanche lors d'un SAV.
D'autre part, ne faut pas confondre la dalle et la vitre qui la protège.


----------



## Bubblefreddo (11 Novembre 2012)

Apple fournit à tous ses Apple Store et autres APR, une espèce de rouleau anti statique qui permet de récupérer les poussières sur la vitre et la dalle. Le technicien qui m'a montré cela me racontait qu'il s'y prenait souvent 2 ou 3 fois pour qu'il n'y ait plus de poussière!


----------



## darkcarbon15 (12 Novembre 2012)

Bubblefreddo a dit:


> Apple fournit à tous ses Apple Store et autres APR, une espèce de rouleau anti statique qui permet de récupérer les poussières sur la vitre et la dalle. Le technicien qui m'a montré cela me racontait qu'il s'y prenait souvent 2 ou 3 fois pour qu'il n'y ait plus de poussière!



trés bonne nouvelle que tu me donne la =)
maintenant que j'ai commander mes 16Go de ram je vais songé au remplacement de ma vitre,
elle n'a rien de grave juste des rayure pas trop méchante mais sur un produit de ce type que je souhaite garder longtemps autant avoir quelque chose de propre (seconde main, les rayure ne vienne pas de moi)


----------



## meldesbois (23 Août 2014)

ok les gars, 

2 ans plus tard on confirme ? 

*il est donc plus judicieux de mettre son SSD flambant neuf à la place du superdrive ?
*(plutôt que mettre mon SSD à la place du HD et le HD à la place du superdrive)

plus simple à installer et gain de vitesse identique ? 

j'ai un imac late 2011 et tout ce qu'il faut, j'attends juste le feu vert pour me lancer....


----------



## Mac*Gyver (23 Août 2014)

ouais tiens ca m'interesse aussi comme info.
Ca me permettrait de garde mon HDD 3.5" de 2To (installé par mes soins) pour le stockage et un SSD pour l'OS.

Je pensais que l'emplacement superdrive pouvait etre limitant en vitesse masi peut etre pas.


----------



## meldesbois (24 Août 2014)

ouais. 

sauf que en fait c un late 2009 mon imac..
donc pas de port sata en plus, donc il faut choisir entre superdrive ou HDD, 
j'opte pour virer le superdrive ! 

mais niveau vitesse ça dit quoi ?

allez salut !


----------



## Locke (24 Août 2014)

Tu n'indiques pas la taille d'écran de ton iMac.

Un tutoriel chez iFixit
- pour un 24"... https://fr.ifixit.com/Guide/Installing+iMac+Intel+24-Inch+EMC+2267+Dual+Hard+Drive/9070
- pour un 27"... https://fr.ifixit.com/Guide/Installing+iMac+Intel+27-Inch+EMC+2309+and+2374+Dual+Hard+Drive/8955

Dans ton profil, c'est normalement un 24" ?


----------



## meldesbois (25 Août 2014)

ahhh pardon ! 

c'est un 27" 

j'ai changé depuis le 24 (je vais mettre mon profil à jour)


----------



## Sly54 (25 Août 2014)

meldesbois a dit:


> j'ai un imac late 2011 et tout ce qu'il faut, j'attends juste le feu vert pour me lancer....


J'ai eu de la chance, j'ai eu un iMac 27" late 2011 me permettant d'avoir le SSD + le HD 3,5" + le Superdrive. Mais j'ai fait faire l'ajout du SSD en boutique.


----------



## Mac*Gyver (25 Août 2014)

quid d'un 21" ?
le mien devrait etre early 2010 (la premiere serie proposant des 21").
Y a la place pour un SSD sasn enlever le superdrive ?


----------



## Locke (25 Août 2014)

Mac*Gyver a dit:


> quid d'un 21" ?
> le mien devrait etre early 2010 (la premiere serie proposant des 21").
> Y a la place pour un SSD *sasn enlever le superdrive* ?



Vu l'exiguïté qu'il reste avec des composants déjà réduits, j'en doute.

Mon iMac 27" de 2011 n'étant plus sous Apple Care, je vais bientôt retirer le disque à plateaux pour un SSD. Ca fera moins chaufferette.


----------



## meldesbois (27 Août 2014)

Bon alors j'ai puait la manie :mettre un SSd à la place du graveur de dvd, 
(car avec un imac 27" de 2009 on a pas trop le choix. pour ceux qui commencent à arpenter les forums pour faire la manie il faut savoir que sur les imac 2009 il ny a que 2 ports Sata et sur les 2011 il y en a 3 ce qui permet *d'ajouter* le SSD ...bref)

pas de problème, c pas compliqué avec le tuto https://fr.ifixit.com/Guide/Installi...ard+Drive/8955

j'ai juste chiné une étape en scotchant le SSD dans l'emplacement du graveur, ça evite des manip inutiles.. 

donc, tout remonté, ça tourne à merveille avec une petite sauvegarde Time Machine, aucun soucis ! 

si ce n'est que je ne parviens pas à faire tourner les dvd dans lin optimal drive que g externalisé du coup... malgré les manies trouvées ça et là, ça ne fonctionne pas.:confuses:

voilà, donc allez-y, c fantoche et ça vaut le coup! 

bisous !


----------



## Sly54 (27 Août 2014)

meldesbois a dit:


> Post en Mosellan


Ca serait intéressant que tu édites ton post parce qu'il y a plein de coquilles dues au correcteur automatique. Du coup c'est très _space_ à lire


----------



## Mac*Gyver (27 Août 2014)

Sly54 a dit:


> Ca serait intéressant que tu édites ton post parce qu'il y a plein de coquilles dues au correcteur automatique. Du coup c'est très _space_ à lire



a, je me disais aussi, je suis le seul a pas tout comprendre la


----------



## Locke (6 Septembre 2014)

Je reviens sur ma réponse #141 et j'ai passé il y a quelques heures mon iMac 27" avec un SSD Crucial MX100 de 512 Go.

Si on suit le tuto de chez iFixit... https://fr.ifixit.com/Device/iMac_Intel_27"_EMC_2429 ...pas besion de démonter tous les connecteurs. Je n'ai enlevé que les 2 à droite _(étapes 5 et 6)_. La seule imposition est qu'il faut avoir un tournevis pas trop long pour ne pas avoir à trop soulever l'écran.

En images, démontage du disque dur d'origine en 3,5"...



 



...j'ai récupéré le support et fixé le SSD avec une vis. L'autre coté est maintenu par un morceau de scotch double face...



 



...mon iMac 27" remonté dans sa bonne position et c'est devenu très aéré dans la partie centrale...





...pour le démontage/remontage rien de particulier à signaler et dans mon modèle il n'y a pas de sonde de température collée sur le disque dur de 3,5".


----------



## Locke (7 Septembre 2014)

Petit complément d'information, il s'avère que dans certains iMac, à partir de 2010 mais pas sûr à 100 %, que Apple ai commencé et fait modifié le firmware de ses disques durs à plateaux en utilisant l'état SMART pour contrôler la température.

Le mien qui est de 2011 en fait parti, d'ou l'absence de sonde de température étant donné que maintenant c'est lié au firmware.

Il va de soi que le ventilateur lié au HDD peut s'emballer avec une impossibilité de le régler. Il y a quand même une solution qui est par logiciel et c'est avec SSD Fan Control... http://exirion.net/ssdfanctrl/

A retenir pour ceux qui tenterait l'aventure.  Quand aux nouveaux iMac, je ne sais pas.


----------



## meldesbois (19 Avril 2015)

ouais je voudrais bien modifier mon post plein de coquilles mais je ne trouve pas le bouton d'édition !  ?
en fait je pense que le post est trop vieux pour être édité maintenant...


----------



## chafpa (19 Avril 2015)

T'inquiètes depuis la mise en place du nouveau forum la fonction éditer doit être utiliser immédiatement derrière sinon elle disparait. Je viens d'en faire l'expérience en postant ceci.


----------



## Locke (19 Avril 2015)

chafpa a dit:


> T'inquiètes depuis la mise ne place du nouveau forum la fonction éditer a disparu.


Négatif, c'est comme avant, l'édition d'un message est possible pendant 1 heure après sa création.


----------



## chafpa (19 Avril 2015)

On vient de se croiser car je me suis corrigé, légèrement, entre-temps.


----------



## chafpa (19 Avril 2015)

Erreur, sorry.


----------

